# lOVE TO TALK TO SOMEONE LIVING IN AND AROUND GARDA



## Bisesti

Hi
Just joined the forum I've been visiting garda for the last 7 yrs on holiday I know it is different living somewhere, but it doesn't matter how many times my wife and I visit we seem to be drawn close to it we've been there twice this year already and even thinking about visiting again in December. Have been tempted to look around for somewhere to live but don't know where to start. At the moment as you can gather we still live in the UK.
Would love to talk to someone who has bought/live in GARDA/Costermarno or the surrounding area


----------



## Irishman4000

Bisesti said:


> Hi
> Just joined the forum I've been visiting garda for the last 7 yrs on holiday I know it is different living somewhere, but it doesn't matter how many times my wife and I visit we seem to be drawn close to it we've been there twice this year already and even thinking about visiting again in December. Have been tempted to look around for somewhere to live but don't know where to start. At the moment as you can gather we still live in the UK.
> Would love to talk to someone who has bought/live in GARDA/Costermarno or the surrounding area


We just joined the forum and saw your post . We are Canadian and American and are living in Portugal but are interested in Lake Garda area as it seems like it is a lot prettier than here in the Algarve , almost as warm and we like mountains too ! Wondering if you ever got any response and if you have moved there . Pat & Janet


----------



## Nina2

Hi!
I am also new and am reading this interesting forum. So mayby a little late but maybe I can be of any help. I am Dutch and live since 26 years in the Verona area not far from the Garda Lake.


----------

